
Netflix's the Great Hack Brings Our Data Nightmare to Life - e12e
https://www.wired.com/story/the-great-hack-documentary/
======
pojzon
Just a funny observation of mine:

When the lobbists have seen how effective this technology is at creating
public opinion (brexit, USA elections) they immediately rushed to lobby laws
against it, treating it as a weapon (GDPR).

They felt treatened for a second, making their wealth obsolete in comparison
to few milions of $ spend on internet commercials.

Sword that they used to gain that wealth and position could be now very well
used to abolish them.

First time I've seen world elite to be afraid.

